# If you need help w/snow removal in the Derry NH area.



## rjdcompany (Oct 23, 2006)

I own a model year 2000 JCB 4x4 214 backhoe ready to move snow. If anyone needs help please call 603-264-0671, ask for Rick, I'll be there asap.


----------

